# Buying



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Well I went out today to a local feed supplier and I went for feed whilst I was there I looked at the chickens I found my self in love with a partridge leghorn and a buff barred hybrid so I reserved them looks like chicken fever is taking over. Jack


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

What the partridge should look like
















The actual buff barred


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Pretty! Just a note thought chicks from large hatcheries don't usually look as nice as those pretty show birds. Sometimes they look downright, "What are you again?" Otherwise Id say go for it!


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

The buff is the actual one I took the picture


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Neat. Congrats on the great find!


----------

